# HELP how to recover files from HDD RAW format



## abhasbajpai (Sep 3, 2004)

help!!!!  
my system configration is
P4 2.4 prescott
intel 865GBF MB, 256Mb Ram,Geforce 4 440mX gpu
i hv 2 HDD
frist is samsung 40 gb and second is seagate 20gb
now i wass playing max payne 2 the light went and i dont know why my ups trigrred a restart.
now one of my partisions got corrupt its showing as raw format
now i want to know that how to  recover important files from it
i hv tried ontrack easy recovery its showing all the recovers file but recovering them as its trial version, i wan to that if there r some other tricks or r there ant freeware utilities. or some shareware which dont cost the hell as i use my pc for some soho applications also there is some usefull data on that partition.
please help


----------



## dspnhn (Sep 7, 2004)

RAW ehh!.....lets see !! you have tried easy recovery pro right.....but the trial version...well why not unlock it or if you need a link to the complete retail version then drop me a  mail and i shal send you the link cause yOU KNOW WHY....


----------



## anoop (Sep 7, 2004)

DUDE its possible for you to get the data back  from the harddisk.download complete version of easy recovery using kazaa.
IMPORTANT:- NEVER DOWNLOAD  EASY RECOVERY TO THE PARTITION U WANT TO RECOVER AND NEVER INSTALL IT IN THE SAME PARTITION.BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## abhasbajpai (Sep 10, 2004)

hi there 
u put some   on my face
pls tell me the link

by
abhas


----------



## saajanpreet (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello everybody
i need your help regarding the software problem .
I am a user of Paragon hard disk manager 2009 version (Demo version).
I installed this software on my pc on few days ago.
i use intel core 2 duo 2.2Ghz, 2 gb ddr2 ram, 250 GB hdd, and additional
2 internal hard disks of  seagate st31500341AS of 1.5 TB each , internet , 
Windows XP sp 3, 
         Prior to installing this software , i had accidently converted one of 
my hard disk (1.5 tb ) containing my songs collection from basic to dynamic disk. 
i successfully converted this dynamic volume into basic volume without the 
data loss using a third party software dynamic-disk . but even after the conversion of the disk from dynamic volume into basic volume , the " my computer " did not
allowed me to see its contents , without clicking the option to format the 
drive, I of course,  did not formatted the disk because my data was very
important to me. So i thought of taking the backup of the drive in as such
condition using the Paragon hard disk manager 2009 version (Demo version).
i took the backup of that drive (1.5 tb ) and the archive of that backup was
stored on other hard disk of same capacity (1.5tb ). The size of the archive 
of the data written on the hard disk was 605 GB ( backup was taken using 
Normal Compression ) . Then i formatted the previous hard disk after taking the 
backup using NTFS file system by using " Disk Management " of Windows XP.
After that i selected the " Restore Wizard " of Paragon hard disk manager 2009 
version (Demo version). I selected the archive containing the backup of my data
as source of data  and selected the recently formatted 1.5Tb hard disk ( which earlier 
contained my data ), as the destination hard disk on where the data was to be restored.
I did not changed any other settings and left them as by default , then i started the restore process.
The whole process tokk about 7 hours to complete. 
             After the process was complete the disk on which data was restored 
was not being allowed to be opened under "my computer" , when i checked the
properties of the disk it was shown as having " RAW File System " , 
and no other option was shown in the properties dialog box, whenever i double 
clicked on that hard disk icon, the message appeared that "The disk in drive G:\ 
is not formatted , do you want to format it now. " I selected no and left the dialog box.
           Now i do not understand that why is the other 1.5 TB drive containing 
the backup archive is being easily opened and has NTFS file system , but the drive 
containing the data which is restored from the backup disk, is being shown as 
having  " RAW File System " and i am unable to open it to see its contents witout 
formatting it again , this means that whole effort to take the backup and 
then to restore is wasted .
            I request you to please guide me that how can i convert this disk
having " RAW File System " , into " NTFS file system " wihout any data loss from the disk.
if there is some change in the settings to be made in the restore box please guide me that
as well. 
Please guide me in detail.
Thank you very very  much
Saajanpreet Singh Dhall

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Hello everybody,  

i need your help regarding the software problem .
I am a user of Paragon hard disk manager 2009 version (Demo version).
I installed this software on my pc on few days ago.
i use intel core 2 duo 2.2Ghz, 2 gb ddr2 ram, 250 GB hdd, and additional
2 internal hard disks of seagate st31500341AS of 1.5 TB each , internet , 
Windows XP sp 3, 
Prior to installing this software , i had accidently converted one of 
my hard disk (1.5 tb ) containing my songs collection from basic to dynamic disk. 
i successfully converted this dynamic volume into basic volume without the 
data loss using a third party software. but even after the conversion of the 
disk from dynamic volume into basic volume , the " my computer " did not
allowed me to see its contents , without clicking the option to format the 
drive, I of course, did not formatted the disk because my data was very
important to me. So i thought of taking the backup of the drive in as such
condition using the Paragon hard disk manager 2009 version (Demo version).
i took the backup of that drive (1.5 tb ) and the archive of that backup was
stored on other hard disk of same capacity (1.5tb ). The size of the archive 
of the data written on the hard disk was 605 GB ( backup was taken using 
Normal Compression ) . Then i formatted the previous hard disk after taking the 
backup using NTFS file system by using " Disk Management " of Windows XP.
After that i selected the " Restore Wizard " of Paragon hard disk manager 2009 
version (Demo version). I selected the archive containing the backup of my data
as source of data and selected the recently formatted 1.5Tb hard disk ( which earlier 
contained my data ), as the destination hard disk on where the data was to be restored.
I did not changed any other settings and left them as by default , then i started the restore process.
The whole process tokk about 7 hours to complete. 
After the process was complete the disk on which data was restored 
was not being allowed to be opened under "my computer" , when i checked the
properties of the disk it was shown as having *" RAW File System " *, 
and no other option was shown in the properties dialog box, whenever i double 
clicked on that hard disk icon, the message appeared that "The disk in drive G:\ 
is not formatted , do you want to format it now. " I selected no and left the dialog box.
Now i do not understand that why is the other 1.5 TB drive containing 
the backup archive is being easily opened and has NTFS file system , but the drive 
containing the data which is restored from the backup disk, is being shown as 
having *" RAW File System " and i am unable to open it to see its contents witout 
formatting it again , this means that whole effort to take the backup and 
then to restore is wasted .
**I request you to please guide me that how can i convert this disk
having " RAW File System " , into " NTFS file system " wihout any data loss from the disk.
if there is some change in the settings to be made in the restore box please guide me that
as well. 
Please guide me in detail.
*Thank you very very much
Saajanpreet Singh Dhall


----------

